# WC Master redirects opponent's attack, following up with 2 strikes before he can react



## Marnetmar (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 28, 2015)

Can we please not make this a black/white thing?


----------



## Pat M (Mar 30, 2015)

Use of body weight shift and natural flow is very impressive.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 30, 2015)

That is not a WC master. The redirection and counterattacks are all done with the leg. Clearly this is a TKD practitioner.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 30, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> That is not a WC master. The redirection and counterattacks are all done with the leg. Clearly this is a TKD practitioner.


What, you've never heard of Chi Gerk?


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 30, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


>


Good pak sao and  pak da~


----------



## Jake104 (Mar 30, 2015)

Let's not forget this a demo. The Dog gave no real pressure or forward intent and left his paw out posing. I'd like to see those techniques work in the cage or kennel.


----------



## ShortBridge (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd like to see the cat try that against a boxer. 

http://ts2.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.607988793484249074&pid=1.7


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## r'n'r (Apr 21, 2015)

Perfect pin. The cat needs work on killer instinct, though.


----------

